# Massey ferguson 130 brake calipers



## Liam1978 (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi im looking for a pair of brake calipers for the massey ferguson 130 tractor if anyone knows where i may get some


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Liam1978, welcome to the tractor forum.

Is that a wet brake system? See attachment.


----------



## Liam1978 (Oct 29, 2017)

No its got brake pads in the calipers like a car. The disc is inside the halfshaft and the caliper bolts onto the front face


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Liam,
Try Anglo Agriparts www.anglo-agriparts.com/ (UK) for new parts. For used parts tractorhouse.com has eight 130's listed in salvage in their 'dismantled machine' section.


----------



## Liam1978 (Oct 29, 2017)

Tractorhouse wont come up


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Copy & paste it into your browser, or type 'tractorhouse' into your browser.


----------



## Liam1978 (Oct 29, 2017)

Still wont come up could you have a look see if they have calipers for sale


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Attached below are addresses and phone numbers listed for tractor salvage yards that have MF 130's.

MASSEY-FERGUSON 130
All States Ag Parts - Sikeston MO
Sikeston, Missouri
Phone:  (866) 609-1260

MASSEY-FERGUSON 130
All States Ag Parts - Black Creek WI
Black Creek, Wisconsin
Phone:  (877) 530-2010


MASSEY-FERGUSON 130
All States Ag Parts - De Soto, IA
Sikeston, Missouri
Phone:  (877) 530-7720
https://www.tractorhouse.com/listin...mantled-machines/17266937/massey-ferguson-130

MASSEY-FERGUSON 130
All States Ag Parts - Black Creek WI
Black Creek, Wisconsin
Phone:  (877) 530-2010

MASSEY-FERGUSON 130
Fawcett Tractor Supply
St Marys, Ontario, Canada
Phone:  +1 888-406-2606
https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/dismantled-machines/5314280/massey-ferguson-130

MASSEY-FERGUSON 130
Abilene Machine, Inc.
Abilene, Kansas
Phone:  (800) 255-0337


MASSEY-FERGUSON 130
Mid-South Salvage, Inc.
Decatur, Alabama
Phone:  (256) 353-5661

MASSEY-FERGUSON 130
Mid-South Salvage, Inc.
Decatur, Alabama
Phone:  (256) 353-5661


----------



## R S Atter (Nov 10, 2018)

Liam1978 said:


> Hi im looking for a pair of brake calipers for the massey ferguson 130 tractor if anyone knows where i may get some


Did you get your brakes as I sell them
Bob


----------



## Mossalert (Jan 11, 2020)

I need calipers. Who can I buy them from?


----------



## Mossalert (Jan 11, 2020)

I need calipers for a 1963 Massey Ferguson 130.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You may have to go this route.
https://www.tractorhouse.com/listin...-40-hp/manufacturer/massey-ferguson/model/130


----------



## R S Atter (Nov 10, 2018)

Mossalert said:


> I need calipers for a 1963 Massey Ferguson 130.


Sorry if this is to late for you but I have a pair for sale and can fit them with new brake pads
regards
Bob


----------



## Geraldburke130 (11 mo ago)

Looking L/H brake calliper and adjuster for mf130


----------



## R S Atter (Nov 10, 2018)

If you give this number a ring he is advertising to sell them individually at £60-00 each* Call Richard on 01747 828272.* 
regards
Bob


----------



## EricW (12 mo ago)

If anyone is interested, my brakes were really seized when I bought my 130. I was able to get my calipers working (now trying to get brake pads) by soaking them in vinegar for days. Eventually the rust was eaten away and I was able to get them working great.


----------

